# Inhalt einer TextBox  beim Schließen speichern?



## elitedj (1. Mai 2009)

hallo ,

ich habe ein kleines Program geschrieben, mit einer tabelle, welches mir sehr nützlich ist.

Nun habe ich verschiedene TextBoxen und wenn ich das Programm schließe ist der Inhalt wieder wek.
*
gibt es irgendein Code damit der in der TextBox enthaltene Text auch erhalten bleibt? *


----------



## codeman (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ja, da gibt es einen Code: Den Inahlt der Textboxen in einer Datei speichern. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic-tutorials/277245-speichern-und-laden.html

codeman


----------



## elitedj (2. Mai 2009)

nee bei dem link muss das immer in eine extra datei gespeichert werden, so wie ich das verstehe
und dann auch noch mit einem save button.

ich meine das der text den ich einmal in eine textbox schreibe einfach da drin bleibt, also in der .exe selber.

und wenn ich das programm dann wieder öffne steht der text noch immer in der TextBox.


----------



## codeman (2. Mai 2009)

Nun, die extra Schaltfläche lässt sich ja leicht umgehen. Ich glaube "Load" bzw. "Unload" heißen die Ereignisse bei VB6.

"In der .exe selbst" kann der Wert so ohne weiteres nicht drinn bleiben, weil er nun mal irgendwo gespeichert werden muss. Und "in der .exe" ist nur was auch hineinkompilliert wurde. Wenn es unbedingt sein muss kannst du Werte auch in der Registry speichern.

codeman


----------

